# Electrical issue



## gtatransam88 (Jun 29, 2012)

I face from time to time an issue where the car almos shut of and the rpm fluctuate between 800 to 100 so rapidly. My car runs alot of electronics such as amps and xenon lights . I was with Mr friend yesterday to diagnose the problem and we have discovered that this happens when the 2nd fan kicks on. And we have found that the MAF voltage drops from time1.45v to 0.25v. Someone suggested to trace the grounding of my electronics. Another suggested to wire more grounding cables all oover the chassis. Lately some said that i have to put an after market alternater . What do u think. Could someone help?

yesterday I ran couple of diagnosis yesterday since i was off. now the problem happens when ever i put extra load at car.. weather fan, Xenon light,, and even sometimes when the bass hit.... I even now know how to simulate the problem. Start the car let it run for couple of minuties until the fan kicks in. If it doesn't happen just have to put the Xenon on, if it doesn't happen just put the AC on. In the past such thing used to happen every like 5 months... then it started to happen more fequantly. Now i can simulate this everyday ... I'm thinking to upgrade the big 3 wires and also get a new 180 amp aftermarket alternator from powerbastards.com. i'm guessing the stock Mitsubishi won't keep up with the 2 400W amps, two big subs, and two xenon head lights and some internal lighting

This is the Alternator Alternator | PowerBastards.com


what do you think???


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Step #1 with any electrical gremlins on these GTOs is the BCM wires behind the glove box. They rub through. I'm sure there's a sticky on the forum somewhere about it. The tune has features for different idle settings for when the fans are running. Have you done any motor mods or tuning to it?


----------

